# Paradise White Berry



## xnickx5x (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been looking into Paradise's White Berry because of its short flowering period.  Does anyone have any experience growing it outdoors, would I be able to harvest it in late september?


----------



## Jibber (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't have any info. for you but wow, it looks tasty!!!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 16, 2009)

yes but not on the window sill !


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have your own place? Are you over 18? If you answer NO to either of these questions then you are not ready to grow weed. You NEVER grow inside any other persons house with out permission. Thats just not cool...take care..


----------



## Jibber (Apr 27, 2009)

Btt


----------



## nvthis (Apr 27, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Do you have your own place? Are you over 18? If you answer NO to either of these questions then you are not ready to grow weed. You NEVER grow inside any other persons house with out permission. Thats just not cool...take care..


 
?? Yo, Purp, wud I miss?:confused2:  

I think Mentalpatient is doing a big grow journal on this stuff. You might try there.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 28, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> ?? Yo, Purp, wud I miss?:confused2:
> 
> I think Mentalpatient is doing a big grow journal on this stuff. You might try there.


all the action ! while you were away....!! LOL..take care man ! peace.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 28, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> all the action ! while you were away....!! LOL..take care man ! peace.


 
Man, I _always_ miss the good stuff!


----------

